# This liquid soap it's amazed me



## biarine (Oct 15, 2016)

I am surfing in the internet about liquid soap and I found this Black Seed Soap in Etsy and the ingredients list below 

Ingredients:
Water, black seed, cocoa pod, plantain skin, banana skin, yam skin, lemon skin, watercress, rosemary leaves, basil, parsley, garlic, cucumber, trumpet leaf, tamarind leaf, sage, mustard seed, celery seed, palm kennel oil, shea butter, cocoa butter, sweet almond oil, mango butter, glycerin, aloe barbadensis, moringa oleifera seed oil and green grass essence.

I can't believe all of that ingredients in one recipe but I can't find the potassium hydroxide.


----------



## Arimara (Oct 15, 2016)

Uh-oh, that's quite a list for a soap. It reminds me of Black Soap. How much are they even selling it for?


----------



## CaraBou (Oct 15, 2016)

That's sounds like a whole lot more of label appeal than substance. There is definitely stuff missing.


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 16, 2016)

This from their website. Let's hope the FDA cracks down on their wording, unless it really is a miracle cure:

Our silky smooth unscented liquid Black Seed Soap contains Black Seed and our own blend of all natural medicinal herbs which work together to prevent and ease a variety of skin conditions including; most common skin rashes and irritations, fungus, rashes, scars, hemorrhoids, dandruff, Eczema and Psoriasis.  Gye Nyame's Black Seed Soap will improve your overall skin health and hydration.

Black Seed Soap can be used to wash your entire body and it can be used as shampoo.

Black Seed Soap is all natural, with no harmful side effects and is handmade in our facility in Brooklyn, NY.

https://www.gyenyameholistics.com/products/natural-black-seed-liquid-soap


----------



## biarine (Oct 16, 2016)

Arimara said:


> Uh-oh, that's quite a list for a soap. It reminds me of Black Soap. How much are they even selling it for?




£8.43 for 16 fluid oz


----------



## CTAnton (Oct 16, 2016)

This soap caught my eye as well awhile back.All I can think is that it's a black african soap rebatched with some extras. Alot of extras.10 dollars for 16 ounces?....to me thats reasonable. With all those ingredients plus packaging and labeling...


----------



## biarine (Oct 16, 2016)

CTAnton said:


> This soap caught my eye as well awhile back.All I can think is that it's a black african soap rebatched with some extras. Alot of extras.10 dollars for 16 ounces?....to me thats reasonable. With all those ingredients plus packaging and labeling...




Yeah maybe but needed to put in their label if it's rebatched from African black soap because can be misleading.


----------



## Sapo (Oct 16, 2016)

Very little soap in that baby . The first oil appears as the 19th ingredient.

And yeah, the false advertising is quite profound with this one.


----------



## Soapmaker145 (Oct 16, 2016)

Looking at the ingredient list makes me wonder if they are burning the vegetation they list in the ingredients to make the lye used in the soap.  That's probably the only way to avoid listing lye on the ingredient list.  They do seem very creative with their labeling.  Grass essence anyone?  What a joke.


----------



## Susie (Oct 16, 2016)

I hope the FDA gets a hold of them ASAP!  Too many claims for something that is only supposed to clean.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 16, 2016)

I think this ingredients list is pretty creative too. It's certainly not "plain old soap" anymore with all those amazing medical claims!

But I do want to add that I make a sweetgrass themed soap with what could be called "grass essence" although I don't call it that. I grow sweetgrass (Hierochloe odorata) as a hobby. To make the soap, I blend chopped up fresh sweetgrass with water in my Blendtec, strain out the solid material, and use the resulting sweetgrass infusion in my soap. It adds a light green color to the soap that slowly fades to a greenish tan. I don't pretend to believe the sweetgrass infusion provides any special qualities other than color and label appeal, but it's fun. I list the infusion on my ingredients list as "water" and "sweetgrass extract".


----------



## CTAnton (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm leaning towards what Soapmaker145 said...the earlier listed ingredients are being reduced to ash...of course the black seed, which is known for its oil, is in that early on list...not the first soap label I've read which left me scratching my head!


----------

